# Dubia Roaches



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

Where can i get Dubia roaches cheap?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Try Rickslivefoods.co.uk he usually has them.....cheap too....:no1:


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

He is out of stock at the moment.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Breed them. Their are lots of different roaches out there. Why do we always stick to the same sp?


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

That what i want to buy them for!!!!!!!!


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

try ebay, i saw some on there the other day


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

there quite expensive on ebay


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> there quite expensive on ebay


Your quite right.


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

I can do B Dubia Roach starter colonies. I do them as follows

60 Mixed sized Nymphs for €20
120 Mixed sized Nymphs for €35

Price includes P&P to UK. I usually ask for payment in Euro via paypal. If interested, let me know.

Duzzie


----------

